# Why Tip?



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is always a bother to try and figure out, to tip or not to tip, if so how much? I generally like the idea of tipping, in that it is a reward for great service. However, it has gone away from that into the area of people just expecting to be tipped in many cases for really doing little to nothing at all.

If I am in my home area I always tip especially in restaurants not because the service was good most of the time just simply because I do not want someone to do something to my food when I come back, same with haircuts etc.

I used to tip when taking Uber all the time before I started driving for Uber. Once I saw how few actually tip I stoped, what am I going to do if someone does not tip me as an Uber driver? Nothing, I can give them a lower rating for it but now with them seeing their rating they will just give me a low rating in return and that will effect me much more than them. Why should I tip when most others don't I feel like a chump when I tip.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Throw your driver a buck for rides that are less than 10 minutes... it's a small token, that goes a long way (for me at least). That's of course, as long as the driver cares (clean car, etc.).

If you're not tipping him, then he's not tipping his driver, etc. If you want tips from passengers, you should definitely be tipping others.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why tip an Uber driver though? I get servers they make way below min wage though I do not agree with it but I do get it. I do not tip my dentist or my medical provider I can not say that I have ever tipped my plumber or electrician or my mail person why would I tip an Uber driver? Sure there are cost associated with doing this job but that is what the ride cost is intended to cover. I still do not get it other than for exceptional service or something above and beyond why tip at all?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why tip an Uber driver though? I get servers they make way below min wage though I do not agree with it but I do get it. I do not tip my dentist or my medical provider I can not say that I have ever tipped my plumber or electrician or my mail person why would I tip an Uber driver? Sure there are cost associated with doing this job but that is what the ride cost is intended to cover. I still do not get it other than for exceptional service or something above and beyond why tip at all?


Your dentist makes $77 an hour on average. Your doctor makes far more.

Plumbers and Electricians also charge anywhere from $40-100 an hour.

Intended to cover and actually covers are two different things. An Uber driver is liable to earn less than $10 an hour, before expenses. At least the waitress don't have expenses to her wage. I don't expect a tip on a Select request, but on X? With Select being killed off in some markets,

The problem is, even with exceptional service, people aren't tipping. When you get a Luxury vehicle Cadillac CTS with pristine interior on X and don't tip, what's the excuse then?


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why tip an Uber driver though? I get servers they make way below min wage though I do not agree with it but I do get it. I do not tip my dentist or my medical provider I can not say that I have ever tipped my plumber or electrician or my mail person why would I tip an Uber driver? Sure there are cost associated with doing this job but that is what the ride cost is intended to cover. I still do not get it other than for exceptional service or something above and beyond why tip at all?


Do you tip your cab driver? (nearly 100% do)
Your hair dresser / barber (nearly 100% do)
Your barista? (most do)
Your valet? (most do)

Those folks make a non-tip-based salary, but we recognize good service and reward it with a tip, because we know they aren't making a lot of money.

For non-surge trips, UberX drivers are making $3-15/hr. There is no minimum wage - contracted rides only.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

You made a business decision to use that luxury vehicle not me. If I wanted a luxury vehicle to pick me up I would order one and expect to pay the associated price with that decision. If I order an X or even pool and you show up with lux don't expect me to compensate extra for that decision. Again if you are making less than what you feel you should for whatever reason than don't drive. I agree to pay x for the ride not x plus tip, I may give more but it certainly should not be expected.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why tip an Uber driver though? I get servers they make way below min wage


uh... most uber drivers are losing money


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If you are losing money, than don't do it. I don't know about other markets but in the DC area I am not loosing money, not making stellar after expenses, but above minimal wage.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you are losing money, than don't do it. I don't know about other markets but in the DC area I am not loosing money, not making stellar after expenses, but above minimal wage.


Imo, If you show a profit at the end of the year, you are doing it wrong!


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you are losing money, than don't do it. I don't know about other markets but in the DC area I am not loosing money, not making stellar after expenses, but above minimal wage.


 You asked why to tip - that's the title of the thread. Would a $1 tip on a <5 mile ride put a smile on your face? Yes? Then give your drivers a $1 tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> You asked why to tip - that's the title of the thread. Would a $1 tip on a <5 mile ride put a smile on your face? Yes? Then give your drivers a $1 tip.


I should walk down the street and just hand out $1 to everyone I walk past than, because it would put a smile on my face for some stranger to hand me a dollar.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

These two words are very close in their appearance, but *than* vs. *then* have very different uses. *Then* is commonly used to express a sense of time or what comes next or used to be. *Than* is used to form comparisons between two things.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I should walk down the street and just hand out $1 to everyone I walk past than, because it would put a smile on my face for some stranger to hand me a dollar.


Tip or don't tip, it's always technically been a choice. If not tipping is going to be the final decision, Uber needs to raise the rates in other markets. The rates in my markets are actually good now. I wish everyone who has ever said "Uber needs to raise their rates" would stop driving for Uber and do something else.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I should walk down the street and just hand out $1 to everyone I walk past than, because it would put a smile on my face for some stranger to hand me a dollar.


Yes, you should.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

That is why I only drove for Lyft. 60% (lyft) vs 10% (Uber from what I've read) pax that tip. It would have been nice to get in the 90-95% range like most service industry workers get.



steveK2016 said:


> Your dentist makes $77 an hour on average. Your doctor makes far more.
> 
> Plumbers and Electricians also charge anywhere from $40-100 an hour.
> 
> ...


That is on you for using a vehicle as such but then again, I used my Audi for Lyft!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Havoc said:


> That is why I only drove for Lyft. 60% (lyft) vs 10% (Uber from what I've read) pax that tip. It would have been nice to get in the 90-95% range like most service industry workers get.
> 
> That is on you for using a vehicle as such but then again, I used my Audi for Lyft!


When Select has been buried by Uber, where before I could easily get 7-8 Select trips in a night, off setting Surge X rides, to now getting lucky to get 1-2 rides a night, that's an issue with Uber marketing.

It doesn't matter if you consider it "my fault" for using a CTS for X, the point of my reply was that tips are for "exceptional service", well, getting a luxury vehicle constitutes as exceptional service, so by his logic tips should be flowing. Now, to be clear, I do make out well on tips. I wish everyone would tip,
that's definitely not the case but the point of my reply was based on the assertion of tipping is for exceptional service.



Uberfunitis said:


> You made a business decision to use that luxury vehicle not me. If I wanted a luxury vehicle to pick me up I would order one and expect to pay the associated price with that decision. If I order an X or even pool and you show up with lux don't expect me to compensate extra for that decision. Again if you are making less than what you feel you should for whatever reason than don't drive. I agree to pay x for the ride not x plus tip, I may give more but it certainly should not be expected.


Again, that is not the point. Wouldn't you consider getting a luxury vehicle when you ordered a base model "exceptional service"? Your exact word was


Uberfunitis said:


> [...]*other than for exceptional service or something above and beyond*


By that very definition, wouldn't getting a luxury vehicle constitute as exceptional service or something above and beyond? So are you being hypocritical then by saying you wouldn't tip for the exceptional, above and beyond service of receiving a luxury vehicle because "that's not what you ordered?"

Did you order exceptional service? Did you order above and beyond service? Yet by your definition those are tip worthy activities, so which is it?

I never said I make less than whatever, I do quiet well for myself both in fare earnings and tips but that is not the point of my reply.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> When Select has been buried by Uber, where before I could easily get 7-8 Select trips in a night, off setting Surge X rides, to now getting lucky to get 1-2 rides a night, that's an issue with Uber marketing.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you consider it "my fault" for using a CTS for X, the point of my reply was that tips are for "exceptional service", well, getting a luxury vehicle constitutes as exceptional service, so by his logic tips should be flowing. Now, to be clear, I do make out well on tips. I wish everyone would tip,
> that's definitely not the case but the point of my reply was based on the assertion of tipping is for exceptional service.


My reply was more in jest than blame, that is why I wrote after that I used my Audi for ride share. I didn't mean it to come out harshly. I've been reading these forums long enough to know you are one of the minority that is making decent earnings from ride share.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Havoc said:


> My reply was more in jest than blame, that is why I wrote after that I used my Audi for ride share. I didn't mean it to come out harshly. I've been reading these forums long enough to know you are one of the minority that is making decent earnings from ride share.


I didnt mean to seem hostile either


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Steve that is where we will disagree I do not consider showing up in a lux car when x or pool is ordered to be exceptional service I expect a car that is clean and in good working order what you bring to the table is up to you. Some things that I consider exceptional service would be waiting longer than five minutes for me if for some reason I take too long. Loading my five shopping carts worth of crap into the back of your car and hell helping me carry them in... that is deff above and beyond. Running me threw the drive threw when there is a long line or waiting for me for a multi stop trip where I go in and shop and many different stores. Showing up in a car, any car, and driving me from point A to point B safely in an efficient and timely manner is bare bones basic service and not tip worthy.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Again, that is not the point. Wouldn't you consider getting a luxury vehicle when you ordered a base model "exceptional service"? Your exact word was
> 
> By that very definition, wouldn't getting a luxury vehicle constitute as exceptional service or something above and beyond? So are you being hypocritical then by saying you wouldn't tip for the exceptional, above and beyond service of receiving a luxury vehicle because "that's not what you ordered?"
> 
> ...


Some people will appreciate it, others will not care if it's an escalade versus a prius. The quality of the phrase "exceptional service" will have different meanings to different people. At it's root I believe it is going above and beyond a persons expectations.

High end restaurants that some people compare tipping level to on this board fail to see that need to read people and provide them what they want. That's why those jobs pay a lot in major cities and are hard to land because competition is high and bright attractive people end up with the jobs.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Steve that is where we will disagree I do not consider showing up in a lux car when x or pool is ordered to be exceptional service I expect a car that is clean and in good working order what you bring to the table is up to you. Some things that I consider exceptional service would be waiting longer than five minutes for me if for some reason I take too long. Loading my five shopping carts worth of crap into the back of your car and hell helping me carry them in... that is deff above and beyond. Running me threw the drive threw when there is a long line or waiting for me for a multi stop trip where I go in and shop and many different stores. Showing up in a car, any car, and driving me from point A to point B safely in an efficient and timely manner is bare bones basic service and not tip worthy.


So in other words, no driver deserves a tip. Its ok, we get why you made the thread: to justify stiffing your fellow drivers for a tip. Thats all you gotta say and we could all move on. So youve officially justified your cheapness to your fellow uber drivers; congratulations!

Not appreciating the comfortable ride of a cadillac or other premium vehicle as if its not an upgrade. Sure thing bud. Now go back to stiffing your drivers, its cool. Thats your choice and you are free to make it.

Thankfully, theres enough pax out there who arent as cheap as you that do appreciate the upgrade and tip accordingly.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I got tipped well because I dove a nice vehicle, always kept clean, dressed well, knew my city well, conversed when spoken to, quiet when not. It is in my nature to do those things regardless. But for the most part, it is not hard to do. 

Coming from a person that normally tips my bartender 50%, I probably wouldn't tip a lot of the drivers in this forum, no joke. Sounds like a lot of them are bitter but yet they stay in this job. Some even take great joy in screwing over a pax.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Pax should at least tip on those minimum or small trips that they use rideshare for. Only reason why those trips are completed is because the distance is hidden from the drivers. So you are costing them money or making them no money when you request an minimum fare ride......i think that's an pretty
valid reason to tip someone even if they did'nt go above expectations.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

albertphx said:


> Pax should at least tip on those minimum or small trips that they use rideshare for. Only reason why those trips are completed is because the distance is hidden from the drivers. So you are costing them money or making them no money when you request an minimum fare ride......i think that's an pretty
> valid reason to tip someone even if they did'nt go above expectations.


I don't agree that there should be a tip for short rides, just because they are min fare. Uber should let us know if not a destination at least how many miles the trip will be before we accept it. It is not the passengers fault or concern that uber takes such a large percentage and is dodgy with information that would allow one to determine if it is in their interest to accept or not. However, in the DC area for example let us say that there are min fare trips only and they mostly are. If I were to do 4 min trips in an hour on x or pool with no boost or surge, and that is not unusual, that is $15 pay out after uber fees and before operating expenses which are relatively low on low millage min fare trips as there is usually a pick up fairly close to the drop off, distance wise. Again not great money but not comparable to servers sub min wage pay either. Tips are for great service and to encourage future better service not to supplement poor compensation. If the compensation is not what one wants than do something else, but don't count on me to subsidize a companies decision to pay poorly.


----------



## chief_broom (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm pretty realistic when it comes to my expectations for earning a tip. The single rider who is paying for the fare in my opinion gets the most leeway for not tipping. Even for a minimum fare. What irks me is when I pick up a group of people for that same minimum fare ride and none of the other riders kick in towards a tip. They aren't paying anything for the ride. The person who called the ride is paying $4. That's pretty low down and the additional riders in this case are taking advantage of the situation. 

Now if that same group of 3 or 4 folks are going on a ride that is costing them upwards of $20 or more, then that same need of making sure your driver is fairly compensated for their time and service isn't as necessary. 

To me it's about treating people the way you want to be treated and if you know someone is only making 3 or 4 bucks to provide you a ride, and that any other options for a ride cost considerably more (what's the bus nowadays $2) tipping a buck or two is the decent thing to do.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

You don't have to get crazy with tipping .

Sit Down Restaurants - 15-25% depending on service

Delivery - I do a set $5 unless in the rare time the order is crazy large because I"m ordering for more then just myself and my wife

QSR - A couple bucks or a buck if they even have a tip jar

Take out- Again a couple bucks

Bartenders - $1 a drink I don't care if I order a water or a $20 shot of Tequila . I tip a buck per drink unless it's a specialty type cocktail made properly then $2-$5

Hair Cuts - I usually round up to $20 when just my hair I usually pay $14=$16 so a few bucks for a haircut that usually takes 5 minutes . If I'm having them do a beard trim , and wash etc... I'll throw a bit extra

Uber/Lyft - Short rides under 10 minutes $2 , longer rides $3-$5 , airport and they helped with my bags $5-$10

(again all based on service if you're a complete moron , jerk or just really annoying these amounts can go down



chief_broom said:


> I'm pretty realistic when it comes to my expectations for earning a tip. The single rider who is paying for the fare in my opinion gets the most leeway for not tipping. Even for a minimum fare. What irks me is when I pick up a group of people for that same minimum fare ride and none of the other riders kick in towards a tip. They aren't paying anything for the ride. The person who called the ride is paying $4. That's pretty low down and the additional riders in this case are taking advantage of the situation.
> 
> Now if that same group of 3 or 4 folks are going on a ride that is costing them upwards of $20 or more, then that same need of making sure your driver is fairly compensated for their time and service isn't as necessary.
> 
> To me it's about treating people the way you want to be treated and if you know someone is only making 3 or 4 bucks to provide you a ride, and that any other options for a ride cost considerably more (what's the bus nowadays $2) tipping a buck or two is the decent thing to do.


I've always thought that if you have over 2 people it should cost a little more even just a buck per rider over 2 . it's a PITA to have more people in your car , causes more wear and tear on your vehicle and your soul


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sit Down Restaurants - I usually do 20% if I am indecisive and they help recommend food that is personalized to what I have told them I like, and keep the drinks going. Usually 10% otherwise unless poor service than nothing, I try to avoid places that include gratuity in the price and I don't know where this tip creep has came from in this category.

Delivery - I usually do two bucks regardless of price because parking is a pain, or ticket risks for the driver, and getting the concierge to open the door can be a problem.

Take out - I don't tip at all ever for that nor do I for fast food.

Bartenders - I have the hardest time tipping especially if all I am doing is drinking beer out of a bottle some crazy drink than sure a buck.

Hair Cuts - usually a dollar as there is not much to cut though will consider cutting that one back.

Uber/Lyft - honestly I usually don't tip as I am feet to the curb when they get there and don't ask for crazy stuff and keep to myself mostly.

Barista - I never tip that is essentially fast food.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So in other words, no driver deserves a tip. Its ok, we get why you made the thread: to justify stiffing your fellow drivers for a tip. Thats all you gotta say and we could all move on. So youve officially justified your cheapness to your fellow uber drivers; congratulations!
> 
> Not appreciating the comfortable ride of a cadillac or other premium vehicle as if its not an upgrade. Sure thing bud. Now go back to stiffing your drivers, its cool. Thats your choice and you are free to make it.
> 
> Thankfully, theres enough pax out there who arent as cheap as you that do appreciate the upgrade and tip accordingly.


I'm with you the tip,goes up a bit if I order X and get a select type vehicle . Now if you show up in a hoopty the tip could disappear . As long as it's clean and mechanically ok I'm good. I've been in an uber that I felt wasn't even safe to be in the road blow suspension ,grinding brakes and an engine that sounded like it was gonna die. When I brought it up the guy got really defensive . I actually ended up tipping him because I felt bad for him


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't agree that there should be a tip for short rides, just because they are min fare. Uber should let us know if not a destination at least how many miles the trip will be before we accept it. It is not the passengers fault or concern that uber takes such a large percentage and is dodgy with information that would allow one to determine if it is in their interest to accept or not. However, in the DC area for example let us say that there are min fare trips only and they mostly are. If I were to do 4 min trips in an hour on x or pool with no boost or surge, and that is not unusual, that is $15 pay out after uber fees and before operating expenses which are relatively low on low millage min fare trips as there is usually a pick up fairly close to the drop off, distance wise. Again not great money but not comparable to servers sub min wage pay either. Tips are for great service and to encourage future better service not to supplement poor compensation. If the compensation is not what one wants than do something else, but don't count on me to subsidize a companies decision to pay poorly.


I would agreed with you if someone accepted the trip "knowing" gonna make $3, but as an driver you know that's not the case. 
Going by your tip chart you posted, your probably on the tight side by most standards. I don't tip takeout either, unless it's
an big order. I feel my tipping range is an bit above average, but not considerred generous for the phoenix area
Delivery....normally $5-$7......very late $2
Restaurant.....normally $2-$10 if its 2 eating and depending on service 
Takeouts...... no tips, if big order then $2
U/L & taxis.......$3-$6 on most normal trips.......if very late or rude $0
Haircuts.......normally $5-$10 depending if cut is ok to good.........below avg $2
I don't drink coffee, but if i do......no more than $1 to the nice friendly types.

From your own words.......
"Hair Cuts - usually a dollar as there is not much to cut though will consider cutting that one back"
"Uber/Lyft - honestly I usually don't tip as I am feet to the curb when they get there and don't ask for crazy stuff and keep to myself mostly."
"Why should I tip when most others don't I feel like a chump when I tip."
Usually the people that wants to tip look for reasons to tip and the ones that don't look for reasons not to. It's unlikely one side
gonna sway the other.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree Albert, I absolutely hate the tipping culture as it is today in the US, I actively look for reasons not to tip. Not that there needs to be a reason one way or the other as tips are optional always and should never be expected unless expressly spelled out in a formal tipping policy that is agreed to before services are rendered. 

I have often thought while at a sit down restaurant to put the full tip that I would give if everything is perfect on the edge of the table so that it is visible and remove a portion of the tip and place it back in my pocket each time something is not exactly as it should be with the dinning experience.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I drive nearly every day; I've only been a rider a few times (hey, Uber/Lyft -- free/discounted rides would be a nice driver perk!)...that said, I have always tipped every driver, it would feel really sleazy if I did not; I honestly don't know how some people justify not tipping for a service that is getting you somewhere safely--and at rates that were in play 30 years ago...can you imagine the outrage if they suddenly said all teachers, police officers and fire fighters have to go back to wages from 30 years ago?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

As has been repeated again and again, you are offering a service and most service providers working for minimum wage are able to supplement their income with tips. The problem is that our founder decided that he was going to convince the Uber rider that not only did they not need to tip but that a tip was included in the fare. Of course this is still true on the Uber Taxi platform but has never been true on any other Uber offering. Even with all of that deception, tipping was never an issue 2-3 years ago when the per mile rate was around $1.50 and the per minute was around $0.25. Today at .87/.11 you can't pay your bill just exactly the same as the server in a restaurant making $2.13/hour.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> can you imagine the outrage if they suddenly said all teachers, police officers and fire fighters have to go back to wages from 30 years ago?


I would imagine that you would be hard pressed to find people in those professions to do the work for those prices, though some communities have only volunteer unpaid fire fighters I know I was one of them at one time. That is one of the problems with a job like partnering with Uber, just about anyone can do it and they have more than enough people lining up in long lines to drive at rates that are extremely low. Why should they pay more than the labor market demands? Uber could higher its standards quite a bit to the point that fewer people would be able to meet and than charge more for that better service though I don't know why they would as it is now there is a price point for all, x and pool just happen to be the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

If Uber's rates and driver pay were higher, I might feel more comfortable with less tipping. (i.e. 1.25+ /mi, 0.25+ /min, commission under 20% for UberX). However, that's not the case. Mileage and per minute rates in most of the country (including Austin's suburbs where Uber still operates) are lower than that ideal with a higher commission rate. 
Tipping is a less than ideal solution to make up for the fact that most TNC rides in most of the country don't pay enough to cover long-term costs or provide a decent net income for the driver. 
I'm luckier than most due to to local politics (for now), but I still tip my TNC drivers $3-5 in app, even for short rides. When my EATS driver gets here with my food, I'll be at my curb with a $5 in hand. It might be the only tip he gets from an EATS customer tonight. 
Will I feel like a chump? No. I'll feel like someone who's aware and gives a damn.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Now I am curious based of some comments here, what do you think the average hourly profit for an Uber x partner should be after expense in your ideal world?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

The veterans to TNC driving came to Uber around 2014 when driving probably resulted in net income after expenses over $25/hr. They made their investments in vehicles and equipment based on that level of income, only to have their net income slashed with rate cuts..hence the anger at Uber, and the feeling that tipping TNC drivers should be socially mandatory. 

I came in much later (October 2016) after the rate cuts and had (and have) far more modest expectations.
If I managed to get a net income after expenses of $15/hr, I'd exceed what I've made at most of my W-2 jobs. I'd actually be OK at about $12-13/hr average for delivery and UberX level passenger services, as I live pretty modestly and pay far less in rent than most people do in the Austin metro area. A steady $15/hr would give me enough to save up, pay off my car, replace it with one better suited to TNC duty and have a little money for play.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you are losing money, than don't do it. I don't know about other markets but in the DC area I am not loosing money, not making stellar after expenses, but above minimal wage.


I guess I can do the same at an expensive restaurant. Tipping is optional. If they aren't making minimum wage, they are crazy to be doing that job. Not my problem, right?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sgt_Pax I can see why rates were higher before when there was much more legal risk for the person driving, before the legal framework was set up though some areas still are working on that it seems.

DRider Tipping is absolutely optional in an expensive restaurant unless a specific policy is in place in that location. Their sub minimal wage pay will be supplemented by their employer to match the state minimum wage if they are not tipped. In the short term it would be painful for those workers but if everyone did the same and stopped tipping than the employers would have to pay a reasonable salary whatever that may be for a given job. Obviously the prices would go up on the menu but than at least you would see the the real cost of a product upfront.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

Why ask?


----------



## chief_broom (Apr 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is absolutely optional in an expensive restaurant unless a specific policy is in place in that location. Their sub minimal wage pay will be supplemented by their employer to match the state minimum wage if they are not tipped. In the short term it would be painful for those workers but if everyone did the same and stopped tipping than the employers would have to pay a reasonable salary whatever that may be for a given job. Obviously the prices would go up on the menu but than at least you would see the the real cost of a product upfront.


The model you describe works well for physical goods where what you are paying for is known up front, but when service is what you are paying for the model has to change in order for compensation to be fair and accurately reflect the service rendered.

Wait staff are compensated based upon how much time and effort it takes to provide a given level of service. Depending upon the quality of service given the tipping model allows the consumer to adjust compensation accordingly. Lousy service (no drink refills, you have to go looking for your server, etc.) should result in less compensation compared to service that meets expectations and outstanding service is likewise rewarded the most. Not only does this model provide instant feedback to all parties involved in the transaction, but it creates an incentive to service providers to exceed customer expectations in the future.

Replacing the tipping model for service providers with a flat compensation model takes away this important means of interaction between parties. Obviously a lot of this depends upon the type of service rendered. The more expensive a service is the less there is a need for the consumer to be able to adjust compensation based on quality. Others means of remediation exist if the service doesn't meet expectations (say hiring a construction contractor) but when the costs for a service are low, as is the case when eating out at a full service restaurant, tipping helps to insure that best consumer practices are always being promoted, and when they aren't you can do something about it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

chief_broom said:


> Replacing the tipping model for service providers with a flat compensation model takes away this important means of interaction between parties. Obviously a lot of this depends upon the type of service rendered. The more expensive a service is the less there is a need for the consumer to be able to adjust compensation based on quality. Others means of remediation exist if the service doesn't meet expectations (say hiring a construction contractor) but when the costs for a service are low, as is the case when eating out at a full service restaurant, tipping helps to insure that best consumer practices are always being promoted, and when they aren't you can do something about it.


In an environment like what we have today where there are more people wanting a job than there are jobs available and especially in the better non bottom of the barrel establishments where pay could be higher, there is room for the establishment to ensure directly that service is great and meets or exceeds expectation or that employee who fails is no longer working there.

Hell an Uber like star rating system could be used as a feedback to the establishment to see if people are doing their job well or need to be replaced with someone who will. Great service should be expected and nothing less tolerated from people who work for you or represent you. I would argue that this system that Uber uses vs the tip system is better at ensuring good service. If you rely primarily on the tip than someone votes directly with the server with that tip and depending on how hungry that person is for money they may or may not maximize service to maximize profits. They may instead offer adequate enough service to keep out of managements radar but not great service. If service is good but not great most will rate with their tip and move along never letting management know that it could have been better and depriving management and future consumers the opportunity to search for a better worker.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You made a business decision to use that luxury vehicle not me. If I wanted a luxury vehicle to pick me up I would order one and expect to pay the associated price with that decision. If I order an X or even pool and you show up with lux don't expect me to compensate extra for that decision. Again if you are making less than what you feel you should for whatever reason than don't drive. I agree to pay x for the ride not x plus tip, I may give more but it certainly should not be expected.


Your words make me hear birds chirping. CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP

You wouldn't pay ten bucks to see Niagara Falls flow backwards lol. Your wallet squeaks when you open it, right?

The world is full of people like you, unfortunately.

If buddy pulled up in a caddy I'd shoot him a fin for sure. Beautiful friggin' ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

mKat said:


> Your words make me hear birds chirping. CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP
> 
> You wouldn't pay ten bucks to see Niagara Falls flow backwards lol. Your wallet squeaks when you open it, right?
> 
> ...


I am actually very cheap and I am proud of it, my friends say I squeak when I walk, and I take that as a compliment. I have no problem paying for something that I want but I will be damed if I pay for something that I did not ask for, if I have a choice.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am actually very cheap and I am proud of it, my friends say I squeak when I walk, and I take that as a compliment. I have no problem paying for something that I want but I will be damed if I pay for something that I did not ask for, if I have a choice.


It's nothing to be proud of, trust me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Steve that is where we will disagree I do not consider showing up in a lux car when x or pool is ordered to be exceptional service I expect a car that is clean and in good working order what you bring to the table is up to you. Some things that I consider exceptional service would be waiting longer than five minutes for me if for some reason I take too long. Loading my five shopping carts worth of crap into the back of your car and hell helping me carry them in... that is deff above and beyond. Running me threw the drive threw when there is a long line or waiting for me for a multi stop trip where I go in and shop and many different stores. Showing up in a car, any car, and driving me from point A to point B safely in an efficient and timely manner is bare bones basic service and not tip worthy.


So a short drive thru or waiting while you shop at ONE store isn't enough?

Face it. You're just cheap.



Uberfunitis said:


> I actively look for reasons not to tip.
> 
> I have often thought while at a sit down restaurant to put the full tip that I would give if everything is perfect on the edge of the table so that it is visible and remove a portion of the tip and place it back in my pocket each time something is not exactly as it should be with the dinning experience.


Ok. You're not just cheap, you're a jerk.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So a short drive thru or waiting while you shop at ONE store isn't enough?
> 
> Face it. You're just cheap.


I admit it I am cheap no argument there at all. As to your question about a short drive thru or one store I don't know if I would tip for those or not it would depend on how long it took. Nothing concrete but if its a fast easy stop than more than likely no, If I make them wait for more than a min or two than yea I probably would tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> In an environment like what we have today where there are more people wanting a job than there are jobs available and especially in the better non bottom of the barrel establishments where pay could be higher, there is room for the establishment to ensure directly that service is great and meets or exceeds expectation or that employee who fails is no longer working there.
> 
> Hell an Uber like star rating system could be used as a feedback to the establishment to see if people are doing their job well or need to be replaced with someone who will. Great service should be expected and nothing less tolerated from people who work for you or represent you. I would argue that this system that Uber uses vs the tip system is better at ensuring good service. If you rely primarily on the tip than someone votes directly with the server with that tip and depending on how hungry that person is for money they may or may not maximize service to maximize profits. They may instead offer adequate enough service to keep out of managements radar but not great service. If service is good but not great most will rate with their tip and move along never letting management know that it could have been better and depriving management and future consumers the opportunity to search for a better worker.


Firing people over customer ratings has resulted in lawsuits since it has been proven that race is a factor. Any company that bases their raises/firing decisions on customer ratings is likely to eventually get sued (and lose).

Funny that uber's defense of no tipping us that it's racist.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Firing people over customer ratings has resulted in lawsuits since it has been proven that race is a factor. Any company that bases their raises/firing decisions on customer ratings is likely to eventually get sued (and lose).
> 
> Funny that uber's defense of no tipping us that it's racist.


What lawsuit are you referring to where someone has lost where they based their firing / raises on customer ratings it is actually a pretty common method of evaluation and utilized in many forms be that outright customer surveys, mystery shoppers etc I would even venture to say that it is more protective from lawsuit than a manager just firing someone for performance without some sort of documentation preferably external to that manager especially when dealing with something subjective like customer service.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Firing people over customer ratings has resulted in lawsuits since it has been proven that race is a factor. Any company that bases their raises/firing decisions on customer ratings is likely to eventually get sued (and lose).
> 
> Funny that uber's defense of no tipping us that it's racist.


In my market (when I was in the market) 95% of my riders were white and black and spoke perfect English, yet 95% of the drivers were brown and spoke poor English (if at all). Many comments from riders about how they can't even pronounce their driver's name. It was trivial to get high ratings as a driver, since the actual customers there appreciated having someone they could converse with and enjoy. It's not 'racist', it's just a mismatch between the market demand and the supply, IMO.

I ended with a 4.97 rating. When I requested an uber is was almost always a brown guy with a 4.5 or lower. Highest I ever saw was 4.8 and he was just a nice normal brown dude who spoke perfect English. Coincidence? I don't think so. When serving the public you gotta speak English well, period. If I drove in India and complained of low ratings because I couldn't speak whatever language they speak there, I would be a fool, no?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

mKat said:


> When serving the public you gotta speak English well, period. If I drove in India and complained of low ratings because I couldn't speak whatever language they speak there, I would be a fool, no?


People who can speak multiple languages really have an advantage in the service industry.


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I should walk down the street and just hand out $1 to everyone I walk past than, because it would put a smile on my face for some stranger to hand me a dollar.


The chorus birds clear their throats ready to perform yet again...

Cheap cheap cheeeappoo


----------



## JohnSavage (Feb 17, 2017)

Coles Notes:

OP is cheap a$$, tries to justify his stingy ways.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CvilleUber said:


> Throw your driver a buck for rides that are less than 10 minutes... it's a small token, that goes a long way (for me at least). That's of course, as long as the driver cares (clean car, etc.).
> 
> If you're not tipping him, then he's not tipping his driver, etc. If you want tips from passengers, you should definitely be tipping others.


A DOLLAR a ride would be a $30.00 a day increase in my income.
It would pay for gas,maybe lunch too.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

CvilleUber said:


> You asked why to tip - that's the title of the thread. Would a $1 tip on a <5 mile ride put a smile on your face? Yes? Then give your drivers a $1 tip.


But that doesn't make any sense.



mKat said:


> Your words make me hear birds chirping. CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP
> 
> You wouldn't pay ten bucks to see Niagara Falls flow backwards lol. Your wallet squeaks when you open it, right?
> 
> ...


You don't seem to understand the concept of tipping.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am actually very cheap and I am proud of it, my friends say I squeak when I walk, and I take that as a compliment. I have no problem paying for something that I want but I will be damed if I pay for something that I did not ask for, if I have a choice.


And I couldn't be prouder of myself for having higher moral standards than you. Maybe one day you'll grow up. Doubt it.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Firing people over customer ratings has resulted in lawsuits since it has been proven that race is a factor. Any company that bases their raises/firing decisions on customer ratings is likely to eventually get sued (and lose).
> 
> Funny that uber's defense of no tipping us that it's racist.


I can't even believe Uber went there, with that response. Unbelievable. Well, like you said, if it's racist, then maybe they should get rid of the rating system. Uber just being stupid, making excuses like they think we're stupid.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is always a bother to try and figure out, to tip or not to tip, if so how much? I generally like the idea of tipping, in that it is a reward for great service. However, it has gone away from that into the area of people just expecting to be tipped in many cases for really doing little to nothing at all.
> 
> If I am in my home area I always tip especially in restaurants not because the service was good most of the time just simply because I do not want someone to do something to my food when I come back, same with haircuts etc.
> 
> I used to tip when taking Uber all the time before I started driving for Uber. Once I saw how few actually tip I stoped, what am I going to do if someone does not tip me as an Uber driver? Nothing, I can give them a lower rating for it but now with them seeing their rating they will just give me a low rating in return and that will effect me much more than them. Why should I tip when most others don't I feel like a chump when I tip.


Why not tip,
20% and up


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberchimp said:


> Why not tip,
> 20% and up


I believe most people are over compensated for the work that they do. Really how much should someone make per hour to carry my plate of food out to me and an occasional drink. How much should someone make to drive me to my destination, sell me a shirt or any other job where there is a low barrier of entry and an over abundance of people standing in line to do it. If the supply in regards to labor is high than pay should be low.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> And I couldn't be prouder of myself for having higher moral standards than you. Maybe one day you'll grow up. Doubt it.
> 
> I can't even believe Uber went there, with that response. Unbelievable. Well, like you said, if it's racist, then maybe they should get rid of the rating system. Uber just being stupid, making excuses like they think we're stupid.


Tipping has nothing to do with morals. Nice try.



uberchimp said:


> Why not tip,
> 20% and up


Because the person doing the tipping doesn't get anything from it.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I believe most people are over compensated for the work that they do. Really how much should someone make per hour to carry my plate of food out to me and an occasional drink. How much should someone make to drive me to my destination, sell me a shirt or any other job where there is a low barrier of entry and an over abundance of people standing in line to do it. If the supply in regards to labor is high than pay should be low.


The people carrying your plate of food and occasional drink make something like $3/hr. They probably share their tips with the people cleaning your dishes and mixing your drinks. Not tipping is basically telling everyone in the restaurant that they shouldn't have a job there and the restaurant should fail, as the case would be if everyone did the same.

People in service jobs aren't your slaves, so expect to still pay for it in the price (if any nice restaurant ever adopts no tipping which has its own pros/cons) and/or a much lower quality of service (why should your food be brought out right away if it won't effect their pay, nearly or entirely?).

Go to a fast food place if you don't what to tip.

Also, "Dont F*ck With People That Handle Your Food" [Waiting]


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is always a bother to try and figure out, to tip or not to tip, if so how much? I generally like the idea of tipping, in that it is a reward for great service. However, it has gone away from that into the area of people just expecting to be tipped in many cases for really doing little to nothing at all.
> 
> If I am in my home area I always tip especially in restaurants not because the service was good most of the time just simply because I do not want someone to do something to my food when I come back, same with haircuts etc.
> 
> I used to tip when taking Uber all the time before I started driving for Uber. Once I saw how few actually tip I stoped, what am I going to do if someone does not tip me as an Uber driver? Nothing, I can give them a lower rating for it but now with them seeing their rating they will just give me a low rating in return and that will effect me much more than them. Why should I tip when most others don't I feel like a chump when I tip.


you are mistaken about one thing. rating will effect pax much more then driver. assuming driver does some driving any pax rating will be gone in no time. 500 rides might take driver a few weeks but for a pax will take them forever. Once you drive Lyft you realize right away tips make all the difference. We tip the person giving us a ride here in the USA.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HazardousDescent said:


> The people carrying your plate of food and occasional drink make something like $3/hr. They probably share their tips with the people cleaning your dishes and mixing your drinks. Not tipping is basically telling everyone in the restaurant that they shouldn't have a job there and the restaurant should fail, as the case would be if everyone did the same.
> Go to a fast food place if you don't what to tip.
> 
> People in service jobs aren't your slaves, so expect to still pay for it in the price (which has its own pros/cons) and/or a much lower quality of service (why should you food be brought out right away if it won't effect their pay, nearly or entirely).
> ...


There's no difference in quality of service & doubtfully in price to the customer.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Because the boss says to.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> The people carrying your plate of food and occasional drink make something like $3/hr. They probably share their tips with the people cleaning your dishes and mixing your drinks. Not tipping is basically telling everyone in the restaurant that they shouldn't have a job there and the restaurant should fail, as the case would be if everyone did the same.
> 
> People in service jobs aren't your slaves, so expect to still pay for it in the price (if any nice restaurant ever adopts no tipping which has its own pros/cons) and/or a much lower quality of service (why should your food be brought out right away if it won't effect their pay, nearly or entirely?).
> 
> ...


I have worked as both a server and in the kitchen of sit down restaurants, by law if they do not make enough tips than the employer is required to pay the difference up to the state min wage. I have never had to have my employer pay like that and would imagine they would fire you if they had to more than a few times.

If people stoped tipping in mass than sure prices would go up but in the end it would still be cheaper for the consumer because a restaurant is not going to pay much more than min wage for servers as it is a min wage job except in your higher end establishments.

The quality of service would not go down either as it is in the restaurants best interest to keep people happy. If food sets for too long without being taken out that costs the restaurant and they are not going to allow that very often without getting rid of lazy people who cost them money.



roadman said:


> you are mistaken about one thing. rating will effect pax much more then driver. assuming driver does some driving any pax rating will be gone in no time. 500 rides might take driver a few weeks but for a pax will take them forever. Once you drive Lyft you realize right away tips make all the difference. We tip the person giving us a ride here in the USA.


Rating will have less effect on pax because there are so many drivers who don't give a dam about pax rating while Uber does care about driver rating.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Rating will have less effect on pax because there are so many drivers who don't give a dam about pax rating while Uber does care about driver rating.


some people cannot be helped.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

OP.......Since you posted you worked for tips before as an waiter, im sure you had some decent tips from your customers. Do you feel weird tipping only $1 or $2 when you know most others would tip you more? I deliver part time and 5% of the customers would tip double ($11+) of what i tip for the average delivery and i feel both happy/and guilty at the same time. I guess for accepting an amount i dont normally tip to others.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I got a $5 tip from a lady bartender after she caught me looking at her perfect D cups, Friday. Wearing a light button up blouse, unbuttoned halfway down, D cups with no bra, and she was in front seat. I usually just look out the window, but this was an instance when I just couldn't help it. She was the exhibitionist, and I got the tip. What a great girl!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

albertphx said:


> OP.......Since you posted you worked for tips before as an waiter, im sure you had some decent tips from your customers. Do you feel weird tipping only $1 or $2 when you know most others would tip you more? I deliver part time and 5% of the customers would tip double ($11+) of what i tip for the average delivery and i feel both happy/and guilty at the same time. I guess for accepting an amount i dont normally tip to others.


No, I have never felt bad about not tipping because of what others tip. If someone wants to be an idiot and give me a tip, I will take their money all day and all night long.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll bet you're really fun at parties.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)




----------

